# Is my workout plan good? How can I improve it?



## Vedantt5 (Apr 24, 2018)

I'm 17, my exams just finished and I've already started working out. For now I'm following this self made plan --> 4X [10 declined push-ups, 10 standard push-ups, 10 inclined push-ups, 10 dips, 1-2 minute push-up hold] + 45 dumbell curls, 20 barbell curls. This equals around 110-120 push-ups depending on when I get tired. I do this for 2 days and the third day I do my leg exercises. It's been 23 days that I'm following this and my chest and other parts of body look toned. I gained 1 kg in this very starting month, though I read not to expect any weight gain in the first month. The workout leaves me so tired that I kinda start shivering and feeling all the toll. I heard that all these exercises won't make me big in the long run though they'll provide with some gains in the beginning. Am I doing something wrong? What can be other exercises or plans to develop a great chest and body at home?


----------



## Vedantt5 (Apr 24, 2018)

All the push-ups and holds are done having my palms on dumbells to give my chest a hard time.


----------



## Oldschool (Apr 25, 2018)

You will soon need more denand (load) on your muscles to continue to progress. Do you have access to weights or even better, a gym?


----------



## Vedantt5 (Apr 26, 2018)

I won't be able to go to a gym for 5-6 months.. So, was just asking if I can grow for this much time just depending on body weight and dumbells..  To increase the efforts I extend the time taken to perform 1 rep significantly. I've heard this kind of time and stress management results in muscle growth just like weight training for beginners


----------



## SirloinTip (Apr 27, 2018)

Yeah just follow Herschel Walkers workout plans, 1000 pushups situps pull ups every day....


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Apr 28, 2018)

SirloinTip said:


> Yeah just follow Herschel Walkers workout plans, 1000 pushups situps pull ups every day....



Herschel Walker was an idiot.  

Find another role model.

Kenny Crodale


----------



## Oldschool (Apr 28, 2018)

Vedantt5 said:


> I won't be able to go to a gym for 5-6 months.. So, was just asking if I can grow for this much time just depending on body weight and dumbells..  To increase the efforts I extend the time taken to perform 1 rep significantly. I've heard this kind of time and stress management results in muscle growth just like weight training for beginners



Its called  time under tension, which rep schemes are.
Depending on what your definition of growth is, body weight exercises can definitely build your strength and endurance, but mostly endurance after your muscles adapt to the bodyweight load. There are some very inspirational videos on youtube under bodyweight workouts. Get to the gym as fast as you can and good luck.


----------

